# Possible Mirror Scratches..went against my better judgment



## revup67 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been extremely meticulous as to pop lenses on and off as quickly as possibly and in sheltered environments such as a back pack, in a car,etc but finally it happened..spec of dirt within the 5D M3. A blower didn't get it off initially after repeated attempts. Then I went against my better judgement and used an eye glass cloth that brought on more lint but removed the first dirt particle. I ultimately found myself in an endless loop..got rid of one but others would get on the mirror. Things got worse went I used (alcohol free) eye glass cleaner on the mirror and screen by gently wiping off the dirt with ever so slight pressure. After about 40 minutes of this ordeal I gave up when what appeared to possibly be a scuff or two on the screen or mirror appeared. I wonder what that bill is gonna run? I read elsewhere that this doesn't affect any photos so if out of pocket is ridiculous I may not get this repaired. Still, hoping it is cleanable and that nothing is scratched.
I knew never to touch that mirror but the annoying dirt particle got the best of me..any thoughts? anyone ever have a mirror replacement done and know approx cost? I was told by canon support that the screen filter on the 5D with an EVF is not replaceable.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 6, 2013)

You have dust/scuff on the mirror, or on the sensor?


----------



## emag (Jan 6, 2013)

Not worth worrying about, it won't affect images. Eventually you'll have specks on your sensor.....I suggest you have a professional cleaning done at that point. No need to send it to Canon for a cleaning, any camera repair shop can do it, I'd suggest asking a local photo supply shop who they recommend. It isn't hard to do the job right when using the right tools. Eyeglass cloths and eyeglass cleaner are not the right tools. The only thing they are good for is removing a fingerprint....only because short of breakage, a fingerprint is the worst thing you can do to an optic. Worse than dust, chips or scratches. I clean my own gear (cameras, lenses, telescopes), but then I used to do it for a living on equipment that cost the taxpayers far more than cameras. Relax and keep shooting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 6, 2013)

I suspect that you have just smeared the dust on your mirror, its happened to me when toughed with a sensor brush accidentally.
Have the camera cleaned, and that will give you some peace of mind to find its not scratched at all.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 6, 2013)

Emag..thanks for the breath of fresh air..reading your note helps. Since you've done this before and are far more experienced than I'd ever hope to be, I am hoping I didn't disrupt anything else such as mirror alignment/placement etc. or by applying light pressure on the mirror/screen with my finger..I would assume its OK. Picture tests still turn out fine.

Since it is under warranty, I can drive to the Canon service center and may have them check it out. This sometimes is a good thing as they did a free inspection on my 7D within the 12 month period and found an issue with AF and repaired it under warranty. They also did the cleaning without fee. I'm a CPS member as well so that may help also. If in fact they are going to charge for it then I'll certainly take it elsewhere as you suggest.

Tpatana--I'm not sure where the dust wound up but I only cleaned the mirror and the screen directly above the mirror in trying to find the culprit. I ran the Dust Sensor cleaning which of course did not offer any improvement


----------



## revup67 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Mt. Spokane..good to hear this from you as well as I have much respect for your postings. In all the 30+ years I've been shooting I've never touched that mirror until today. After seeing your posts and Emags seems like this should be a no big deal. I'll post back once completed for others who may stumble across this thread. Hope your CT has improved since we last spoke


----------



## revup67 (Jan 8, 2013)

Update:

I brought the 5DM3 into the Irvine, CA Service Center. They stated the focusing screen was indeed scratched - lesson learned. Fortunately they will be doing a no charge on a full replacement of the screen. They'll also clean the camera and do a thorough checkup throughout to make sure everything is up to spec...that's a load off my mind. However any settings such as AFMA adjustments will be gone as well as personal settings. Makes sense as camera needs to be set back to factory in order to do any testing. Wish there was a backup utility for these cameras for personal settings as that is going to take awhile..anyone no of a way for future reference?

The rep exclaimed they never use any liquid to clean mirrors, focusing screen, etc. it's rocket the blower from here on in.


----------



## Ryan708 (Jan 8, 2013)

I've fooled around and touched/cleaned the mirror on my rebel film camera, but havn't even considered touching my 60d. I can crack walnuts with my bare-hands, and give a mean hand-shake, but I stay out of fine areas of my camera. I have cleaned my sensor before, with the special swab and it worked well however. I work in a busy shop with tons of metal/dirt/dust in the air and actually showered and changed into freshly washed clothes not used for work before cleaning my camera, even though it screwed up my daily routine haha. I have issues, I know


----------



## emag (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad to hear all went well, Rev.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 8, 2013)

Emag - thanks again for the advice and assistance. PS a friend sent me a link on how to replace the screen filter..I noted the tech wore rubber gloves as from what I have heard (maybe it was you) fingerprints are worse than dust..cheers


----------



## James Billett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah I've had a hair on my mirror for months. I don't want to try touch it or it may fall on the sensor and that's money for cleaning. :|


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2013)

The focus screen is very delicate and easy to scratch, the mirror is tougher. Only use a blower on the focus screen and mirror.
Fortunately, replacement of a focus screen is not a big deal, but replacing a mirror is expensive.


----------



## BL (Jan 10, 2013)

the viewfinder on my 5D looks like the tile floor where my cat's litter box is stored.

you just learn to live with that stuff lol


----------

